# Maguro bocho 550mm



## Andrei

Greetings to all .
I want to share one interesting work on this forum.
I was asked to make a knife for cutting tuna with a blade of at least 550mm. I immediately wanted to make this knife, since in central Russia an order for the manufacture of such a knife is rare, because tuna is unfortunately not found in our rivers ....
So, I started collecting information about this knife, but this information (and this is not surprising) turned out to be very small, as a result, the knife turned out to be not authentic, but exactly the way its customer wanted to see, which is also important.
I look forward to criticism and comments from you ...


----------



## Andrei




----------



## Andrei




----------



## madelinez

Knife? Did you mean sword?


----------



## Andrei

I also call this knife, saber


----------



## M1k3

Never know when a rival clan will burst in on your Tuna.

Good job though! Looks really nice!


----------



## Andrei

M1k3 said:


> Never know when a rival clan will burst in on your Tuna.
> 
> Good job though! Looks really nice!


thanks


----------



## Nedfeister

Wow, good skills!


----------



## Nino-chan

Andrei said:


> Greetings to all .
> I want to share one interesting work on this forum.
> I was asked to make a knife for cutting tuna with a blade of at least 550mm. I immediately wanted to make this knife, since in central Russia an order for the manufacture of such a knife is rare, because tuna is unfortunately not found in our rivers ....
> So, I started collecting information about this knife, but this information (and this is not surprising) turned out to be very small, as a result, the knife turned out to be not authentic, but exactly the way its customer wanted to see, which is also important.
> I look forward to criticism and comments from you ...


nice katana


----------



## Nino-chan

Andrei said:


> Greetings to all .
> I want to share one interesting work on this forum.
> I was asked to make a knife for cutting tuna with a blade of at least 550mm. I immediately wanted to make this knife, since in central Russia an order for the manufacture of such a knife is rare, because tuna is unfortunately not found in our rivers ....
> So, I started collecting information about this knife, but this information (and this is not surprising) turned out to be very small, as a result, the knife turned out to be not authentic, but exactly the way its customer wanted to see, which is also important.
> I look forward to criticism and comments from you ...


what steel did you use?


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, I used 52100 steel


----------



## Midsummer

Do you think I could convince my wife that a sword like that is necessary for larger meal prep?

Nice Job


----------



## Nino-chan

Andrei said:


> Thank you, I used 52100 steel


tell me your experience with 52100 steel?
I am considering buying the Kramer carbon which uses that particular steel and i believe to the best of my knowledge Kramer uses that as well for the knives he puts up in auction


----------



## Andrei

Midsummer said:


> Do you think I could convince my wife that a sword like that is necessary for larger meal prep?
> 
> Nice Job


I think not


----------



## Andrei

Nino-chan said:


> tell me your experience with 52100 steel?
> I am considering buying the Kramer carbon which uses that particular steel and i believe to the best of my knowledge Kramer uses that as well for the knives he puts up in auction


I have been working with this steel recently, for about three to four years. It's hard for me to say something new about this steel, it is a universal steel that forgives a lot to the end user. This steel feels good with a hardness of 60HRC and a hardness of 64HRC. Of course, with different hardness it will have its pros and cons


----------



## Qapla'

Andrei said:


> Greetings to all .
> I want to share one interesting work on this forum.
> I was asked to make a knife for cutting tuna with a blade of at least 550mm. I immediately wanted to make this knife, since in central Russia an order for the manufacture of such a knife is rare, because tuna is unfortunately not found in our rivers ....



That's a pretty cool knife.

What kinds of knives do they more often use in Russia for processing large fish?


----------



## Andrei

Thanks.
I live in the central part of Russia near the Don River, and despite the fact that this river is large, we traditionally do not have large fish. In addition to catfish, but large catfish more than 100 kg. I saw only once in my childhood, they chopped that fish with an ax and an ordinary knife.
In another part of the country, in the Far East, where people live on the ocean, perhaps there are knives for cutting large fish, but I have not heard of such. In Russia, there is almost no traditional knife culture, I think this is connected with the history of the country, for centuries people simply had no time to think about what they cut their food with. Now at the moment we have a boom in knife culture, more and more people want to have not just a knife, but a good tool.


----------



## Sergio NYC

Andrei said:


> Greetings to all .
> I want to share one interesting work on this forum.
> I was asked to make a knife for cutting tuna with a blade of at least 550mm. I immediately wanted to make this knife, since in central Russia an order for the manufacture of such a knife is rare, because tuna is unfortunately not found in our rivers ....
> So, I started collecting information about this knife, but this information (and this is not surprising) turned out to be very small, as a result, the knife turned out to be not authentic, but exactly the way its customer wanted to see, which is also important.
> I look forward to criticism and comments from you ...
> 
> I am looking for same knife how much do you charge to make it and mail to Krasnadar in rubles?
> Thank You


----------

